

Why does Facebook website crash in Safari? - vinchuco
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4275675?start=30&tstart=0

======
MichaelCrawford
It is completely inexcusable that an end-user application would crash for any
reason whatsoever.

If Facebook uses too many resources for Safari, and Apple can't find some
workaround, then Safari should just fail to completely load the page. Perhaps
it should display a message "Safari can't load this document because it
requires too many resources".

